
Oxford Nanopore's Riposte to Illumina Trade Action - dbcooper
http://omicsomics.blogspot.com/2016/03/oxfords-riposte-to-illumina-trade-action.html
======
dbcooper
BTW, Oxford Nanopore disclosed their new pore, which is derived from E. Coli:

[http://omicsomics.blogspot.co.nz/2016/03/oxfords-no-
thanks-i...](http://omicsomics.blogspot.co.nz/2016/03/oxfords-no-thanks-ive-
already-got-one.html)

>R9 pore: it is E.coli CsgG, a component in the protein secretion system which
generates curli. A nonameric protein with 36 beta sheets, it is quite
different in architecture to the MspA pore over which Illumina claiming
ownership.

